# Aspen Bedding - YES OR NO?



## J0j2 (Dec 29, 2010)

New rat owner here, 

From a friend who's owned several rats, she told us to get aspen wood shavings for bedding. We are currently using it, just to be sure, is it a good type of wood for my rattie? ???


----------



## Zenia (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes, Aspen and other hard woods are safe for rats and other small animals. Just stay away from pine or cedar (and other soft woods) and make sure that the type you are using has little to no dust.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Agrees with Zenia, aspen is fine. They do sell bags at petstores that are virtually dust free and protect better against odor, so try those before anything. 

Cedar/Pine = NO NO NO. They have harmful dusts and chemicals in them, that when met with rat urine can turn into ammino, which is extremely bad for their respitory systems. 

I have done reading about hemp bedding and made a thread about it a while back, but I cannot find places around me that sell that. I saw how cheap it is online, just a lot places over seas that do not ship to my us location. But that is one of the safest beddings to use in my opinion :3


----------



## chi-moo (Jan 10, 2011)

Aspen is fine/ok to use. I personally use carefresh, I like it better since it doesn't get caught in the carpet like aspen can. And it's easier to clean from the cage but more expensive than aspen.


----------



## OneEyedWonder2011 (Jan 16, 2011)

I was using carefresh. I liked it until i found eco bedding. Its made from dust and allergen free recycled paper. It kinds looks like coregated cardboard. I like it better because it doesnt get smushed down like carefresh does. and my ratties love to burrow in it. I sprinkle unsalted sunflower seeds in it and they go nuts hunting for them.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

OneEyedWonder2011 said:


> I was using carefresh. I liked it until i found eco bedding. Its made from dust and allergen free recycled paper. It kinds looks like coregated cardboard. I like it better because it doesnt get smushed down like carefresh does. and my ratties love to burrow in it. I sprinkle unsalted sunflower seeds in it and they go nuts hunting for them.


That Eco Bedding looks interesting! Might have to try it out! 

I used aspen for a while, but it didn't absorb anything or control odors, so I had to change it so often it was cheaper to go back to Carefresh.


----------



## OneEyedWonder2011 (Jan 16, 2011)

Eco bedding is a little cheaper than carefresh. I like that about it too lol.


----------



## karinulph (Jul 19, 2010)

I love aspen! I just recently started using it in the bottom of my Martins


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

aspen is fine (I use it), but just remember that like any wood or paper-based beddings it can have stowaways (lice/mites) so its best to freeze it for 48 hours before use to kill these parasites before they infest your rat  Prevention is key here


----------



## xchrissygx (Jan 31, 2011)

i just read thru the posts 
a worker at pets at home said to me that they wouldnt reccomend it for rats even if its low dust cus its still got dust in them and rats have sensitive lungs and that but i dunno if that was aspen lol 

tbh i dont know what it is 

this post seems pretty pointless now but oh well : : lol


----------



## chi-moo (Jan 10, 2011)

I might look into this eco bedding! thanks =]


----------

